# What a cool site!



## AlbertaPointerGuy (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm Chris, I'm from Hanna Alberta, Canada. We're pheasant hunting fanatics, and havn't been able to find a forum about it anywhere.
Look forward to yakking with you!
Chris :lol: [/b]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hanna...that's great goose country.Welcome to nodakoutdoors.


----------



## AlbertaPointerGuy (Nov 10, 2003)

It is. It's about over now with the snow and frozen lakes, we're still picking up the odd one though. We shot one while we were Pheasant hunting south of here the other day. The dog was on a point, we had to unload our guns because we saw the goose coming, change to steel shot, shoot the goose, then unload, change back to lead, and flush the roosters, it was quite the calamity. The dog held the birds for about 4 minutes through 3 shots, proud would be an understatement!


----------



## ibhuntin (Aug 22, 2004)

I hunted near Hanna (sort of) last year - made camp at Blood Indian Resivoir campgroud. Had some good shoots, but didn't seem like there was the number of geese people talked about. I am wondering if north of Hanna will be better.

How is the water up there this year? Are you seeing ducks and geese starting to move through?

Heard the pheasant hunting around Hanna is amazing, but am always too busy chasing birds and elk here in Montana to make the trip.

Joe


----------

